# Pumpkin Roll Cake W/Toffee Cream Filling and Caramel Sauce



## Filus59602 (Oct 21, 2002)

Pumpkin Roll Cake With Toffee Cream Filling and Caramel Sauce
Serves 12.
This recipe is from Bon Appetit

For years, pumpkins were planted in central-state cornfields to help the corn's roots cool in the summer. This pretty roll cake is an impressive
alternative to classic pumpkin pie.

Cake
Nonstick vegetable oil spray
3/4 cup cake flour
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1 1/4 teaspoons ground ginger
3/4 teaspoon ground allspice
6 large eggs, separated
1/3 cup sugar
1/3 cup (packed) golden brown sugar
2/3 cup canned solid pack pumpkin
1/8 teaspoon salt
Powdered sugar

Filling
2 tablespoons dark rum
1 teaspoon unflavored gelatin
1 cup chilled whipping cream
3 tablespoons powdered sugar
10 tablespoons plus 1/2 cup English toffee pieces (or chopped English
toffee candy; about 7 ounces)
Additional powdered sugar
1 1/2 purchased caramel sauce, warmed

For Cake:
Preheat oven to 375 F. Spray 15x10x1-inch baking sheet with vegetable oil spray. Sift flour, cinnamon, ginger and allspice into small bowl. Using electric mixer, beat egg yolks, 1/3 cup sugar and 1/3 cup brown sugar in large bowl until very thick, about 3 minutes. On low speed, beat in
pumpkin, then dry ingredients. Using clean dry beaters, beat egg whites and salt in another large bowl until stiff but not dry. Fold egg whites into batter in 3 additions. Transfer to prepared pan. Bake cake until tester is inserted comes out clean, about 15 minutes.

Place smooth (not terry cloth) kitchen towel on work surface; dust generously with powdered sugar. Cut around pan sides to loosen cake. Turn
cake out onto kitchen towel. Fold towel over 1 long side of cake. Starting at 1 long side, roll up cake in towel. Arrange cake seam side
down and cool completely, about 1 hour.

For Filling:
Pour 2 tablespoons rum into heavy small saucepan; sprinkle gelatin over. Let stand until gelatin softens, about 10 minutes. Stir over low heat
just until gelatin dissolves. Beat chilled whipping cream and 3 tablespoons powdered sugar in large bowl until firm peaks form. Beat in
gelatin mixture. Fold in 6 tablespoons English toffee pieces. 

Unroll cake; sprinkle with 4 tablespoons English toffee pieces. Spread filling over. Starting at 1 long side and using kitchen towel as aid, roll up cake to enclose filling. Place cake seam side down on platter. (Can be prepared 1 day ahead. Cover with foil and refrigerate.)

Trim ends of cake on slight diagonal. Dust cake with powdered sugar. Spoon some of warm sauce over top of cake. Sprinkle with 1/2 cup toffee.
To serve, cut cake crosswise into 1-inch-thick slices. Pass remaining sauce.


----------

